# New 7mm rem mag riffle



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I am looking in to getting a new 7mm. I haven't bought a rifle for 10 years and am wanting some input. I love my 7mm I have right now but am looking for an upgrade in quality. I currently have the Remington 715. I have shot a Rem 700, Savage, an older Ruger, and a Browning A Bolt. I am kind of in love with a wood thumb-hole stock but I can't find a lot of them. Right now I am kind of leaning towards a Savage 11/111 BTH (this is what it is on their website) they don't list it in a 7MM though. What brands have you guys had good luck with and what ones would you stay away from? Any pointers would be helpful.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ruger @ 1, 4 shots, 4 elk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a Tikka T3 Lite 7mm Mag. Its a monster. Weighs nothing, shoots moa at 1000... Excellent all around gun... They have wood stock options


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Come down to the local gun shop and fondle a bunch of them. I'll be at Gunnies tomorrow and Friday night. We've got the ones you mentioned, plus the Weatherby Vanguard, Howa, Thompson Venture and a bunch more.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Loke said:


> Come down to the local gun shop and fondle a bunch of them. I'll be at Gunnies tomorrow and Friday night. We've got the ones you mentioned, plus the Weatherby Vanguard, Howa, Thompson Venture and a bunch more.


Though I really love Gunnies and have bought two guns there before, I live to far away now days to run to Gunnies. I live up in Logan now.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sawbillslayer said:


> Though I really love Gunnies and have bought two guns there before, I live to far away now days to run to Gunnies. I live up in Logan now.


I am in ogden. You are welcome to look at my rifle anytime. Not like you can't see it in a store, but you are welcome. If you still have questions in spring though you can come shoot it though! If you end up at all interested in that model. My brother has a Model 700 you could try, but he is a lefty... What a weirdo...

Savage will also be solid in the price range. I like the feel of them.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If a thumbhole stock is what you're after, Boyds should have one for most of the major makes and models. 
http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/1f9e1cbe6221b3cd24fb354f2e141432/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I haven't bought a rifle for 10 years and am wanting some input.


YOU HAVEN'T BOUGHT A RIFLE IN TEN YEARS? Oh, i see, you were in a comma.:grin:

I'm thinkin' a Weatherby Vanguard with a wood stock (not the Tupperware POS synthetic). Or buy one with a flimsy synthetic, toss it to the neighbor's dog and get a Boyds or a Stocky's in laminated thumbhole.
I have a Tikka T3 Lite in 30-06 and it's so light it kicks harder than my 300WM. It's a great shooter out of the box but I'd opt for the way better looking, heavier wood stock.
If you could possibly find a Savage in 7mm, that would be my first choice in the pricerange I think you're looking at.
One other thing, a thumbhole stock on a sling tends to dig into your back a bit more than a classic stock.

Here's a Stocky's thumbhole.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

longbow said:


> YOU HAVEN'T BOUGHT A RIFLE IN TEN YEARS? Oh, i see, you were in a comma.:grin:


I have only rifle hunted a few times 3 deer and 2 elk. I have been archery hunting the rest.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I have only rifle hunted a few times 3 deer and 2 elk. I have been archery hunting the rest.


Aaaaah, a bowhunter. A manly man's kind of hunting. OK then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

longbow said:


> Aaaaah, a bowhunter. A manly man's kind of hunting. OK then. :mrgreen:


You're the one that said it.:mrgreen: I am just looking into getting into riffle hunting again because it is easier to drag kids along and I have 4 of them. The oldest being 5, she wants to always come with me so I thought I would put up the bow this year and try it out. Plus I think the bow takes up a lot of time and being a full time student, working, and raising kids, rifle hunting would be my better option.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Being with your family is by far the better option. Good man.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

longbow said:


> Being with your family is by far the better option. Good man.


Good lookin rifle you have there longbow!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A little more info provided would allow a much more informative and specific reply to what you are thinking. What is your price range? Why do you like the 7 mag? What about the scope, price range? Purpose?


Sawbillslayer said:


> I am looking in to getting a new 7mm. I haven't bought a rifle for 10 years and am wanting some input. I love my 7mm I have right now but am looking for an upgrade in quality. I currently have the Remington 715. I have shot a Rem 700, Savage, an older Ruger, and a Browning A Bolt. I am kind of in love with a wood thumb-hole stock but I can't find a lot of them. Right now I am kind of leaning towards a Savage 11/111 BTH (this is what it is on their website) they don't list it in a 7MM though. What brands have you guys had good luck with and what ones would you stay away from? Any pointers would be helpful.


I just went on to Davidsons to see which Savage they offer in 7mag and come up with these http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...c=50&instock=all&offset_rec=0&b1.x=46&b1.y=15
I went through this about a year ago and ended up with a Savage that I love topped with a Nikon Monarch 5-20x44. I shopped pretty diligently and was very patient and got what normally costs about $1,400 for about $1,050. If you can, get up to a model that has the accustock, it makes a huge difference and the upper end models have the lighter weight trigger too. I have one of each and the lighter trigger and accustock make a huge difference.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Huge 29 I am thinking of about $1500 with optics. I am thinking on the lines of a Vortex scope or a Nikon. I have never had a Vortex scope but I love their binoculars. Have used a rifle with the Nikon. The 7mm because I have dies already. I have also shot a few deer and a couple elk with my 7mm.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the Weatherby Accumark in 7mm Rem mag. and love it. It's a heavy gun but has very little recoil.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought a Remington Sendero in 7mm a little over a year ago and it's been great. Definitely on the heavy side, but it shoots extremely well. I topped it with Warne rings and a Vortex Viper HS LR 4-16x44. I think it's an excellent combo.

I picked up the rifle for about $1050 and the scope for around $450 (demo model from cameraland.com)

This thing loves the 162 A-Max and RL-22.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That certainly leaves you a lot of options with that budget! I agree with Loke in getting your hands on all of the rifles out there and seeing what you like in your hand and on the shoulder. Totally personal preference as there are hundreds of combinations available to you. One possible advantage of a new caliber would be getting away from the belted case resulting in the possibility of being able to use the brass a lot more. Dies are pretty affordable and your powder is likely usable among other calibers, it would definitely leave you more possibilities as to models of rifles. Certainly nothing wrong with the 7 mag as it is a proven cartridge that is very capable. The biggest reason to change would simply be to have a wider field of options in rifle models. 
I see the Savage 116FCSS and the 111FCNS both are available in 7mag. http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ec=50&instock=all&offset_rec=0&b1.x=46&b1.y=9 Another rifle I got serious about was the Tikka Superlight. 
There certainly are a lot of people who like the Browning Xbolt too. What won me over is the out of the box accuracy, that accustock and accutrigger have turned the industry on its head making all other manufacturers rethink their whole model. I am in Davis County and hit up the Bountiful Range fairly regularly if you want to give it a try and see it in action.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have the Vortex Viper HS 4x16x44 with a custom elevation turret on my 7mm. Best optic choice I have made yet. I have converted a few leupold users. So I like your direction on that. I change my ring/base combos but right now I have the leupold windage adjustable bases and standard rings. Seems to be working out great so far!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> That certainly leaves you a lot of options with that budget! I agree with Loke in getting your hands on all of the rifles out there and seeing what you like in your hand and on the shoulder. Totally personal preference as there are hundreds of combinations available to you. One possible advantage of a new caliber would be getting away from the belted case resulting in the possibility of being able to use the brass a lot more. Dies are pretty affordable and your powder is likely usable among other calibers, it would definitely leave you more possibilities as to models of rifles. Certainly nothing wrong with the 7 mag as it is a proven cartridge that is very capable. The biggest reason to change would simply be to have a wider field of options in rifle models.
> I see the Savage 116FCSS and the 111FCNS both are available in 7mag. http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ec=50&instock=all&offset_rec=0&b1.x=46&b1.y=9 Another rifle I got serious about was the Tikka Superlight.
> There certainly are a lot of people who like the Browning Xbolt too. What won me over is the out of the box accuracy, that accustock and accutrigger have turned the industry on its head making all other manufacturers rethink their whole model. I am in Davis County and hit up the Bountiful Range fairly regularly if you want to give it a try and see it in action.


In hindsight, I wish I could've found a rifle in 7 WSM. But after looking at a lack of factory ammo and readily available components (I'm aware that I could either neck up/down other WSM brass, but just don't want the extra work) I went with the 7 RM. The belt can be an issue that's for sure, but I neck size and then make sure to only bump the shoulders back just enough when FL sizing becomes necessary.

Savage makes an awesome rifle though! I've really enjoyed my 22-250 with accutrigger and accustock.


----------

